# Levis for 2010 and exchange rate



## cerralee (Sep 25, 2009)

AAArgh.... just paid my levis for my Mount Amanzi 2010 peak weeks.  I knew I should have prepaid them last year while the Rand to dollar ratio was better.  10% raise in levis and different rate was $125 higher than last year on each of my units.  I knew better, should have followed my instincts.

Lee


----------



## philemer (Oct 2, 2009)

How did you pay for your *Levis/jeans*? I pay cash for my *Levis/jeans*. For my SA *levies* I use a cr. card.  Hope you don't mind the spelling correction. 

The dollar is very weak right now. I wish I had invested in gold last year.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 3, 2009)

And I have a nephew named Levi.   Anyway, I prepaid mine a year ago but wanted to prepay again and am so hesitant to pull the trigger (I'm ok for another year).  Only reason to consider it is if my job situation changes and I can't afford it next year.


----------



## philemer (Oct 3, 2009)

muranojo said:


> And I have a nephew named Levi.   Anyway, I prepaid mine a year ago but wanted to prepay again and am so hesitant to pull the trigger (I'm ok for another year).  Only reason to consider it is if my job situation changes and I can't afford it next year.



I'm hoping the $$ will be a little stronger next Spring. I'm waiting. Good luck on the job-front, Jo.


----------



## cerralee (Oct 3, 2009)

philemer said:


> How did you pay for your *Levis/jeans*? I pay cash for my *Levis/jeans*. For my SA *levies* I use a cr. card.  Hope you don't mind the spelling correction.
> 
> The dollar is very weak right now. I wish I had invested in gold last year.



I did have jeans on the brain.  I must have tried on about 20 pair and couldn't find one to fit!!


----------



## carl2591 (Oct 6, 2009)

i caught the rand to dollar at the high rate of 11-1 and sent a bunch of money to DIK and sudulawa.. glad i did as the rate now is like 7.41 to 1.. and with the 10% increase in MF that a double whammie...  

if you go to xe.com and sign up they will send you rates every day.. I just give quick check to see which way they are heading.  when it starts heading up for a couple weeks keep close eye on it and be ready to let the SA resort know you want to prepay for a couple year levies.. or levies,,, what ever... 

Oh on the jeans  you might need to check out the 10's now. you might have outgrown the 8's.. growing up is hard to do..


----------

